# PC hängt sich auf und Bildschirm wird grün



## Kindgenius (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

seit heute habe ich das Problem, dass sich mein PC ca. 3 Minuten nach dem Hochbooten aufhängt. Dabei wird aber auch der Bildschirm grün (mit feine gelben Strichen). 

Ich dachte zuerst, Monitor wäre kaputt, aber als ich nach dem Booten schnell ein Musikstück abgespielt habe per WMP, lief es noch 3-4 Sekunden weiter als der Bildschirm wieder grün wurde und der Sound sich auch aufhängt -> PC am Arsch.

Bloss habe ich keine Ahnung , was passiert sein könnte. Softwarefehler schließe ich aus, da ich nichts an Treiber u.a. herumgefummelt habe.
Gestern lief der PC noch tiptop.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Bevor ich den zum Techniker bringe mit einem "Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das sein könnte"-Endergebnis und einem anschließenden Arbeisstundenberechnung ohne befriedigende Ergebnisse.

MFG


Öhja Mein System weiß ih jetzt dummerweise nicht ganz auswendig....

athlon II x3 425 
4gb geil RAM
420w Netzteil
radeon hd 5770


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2010)

Könnte die Grafikkarte sein:

a) sie ist kaputt > ersetzen / Garantie in Anspruch nehmen
b) sie wird zu heiß (Lüfter verdreckt?) > Gehäuse öffnen und schaun ob sich der Lüfter bei der Grafikkarte dreht > schauen ob das Problem auch mit offenem Gehäuse auftritt
c) ist die Grafikkarte werksübertaktet? > Mit ATI Overdrive versuchen die Taktraten für GPU und Speicher zu senken und schauen ob das Problem weiterhin besteht

PS: Zu welchem Sch.... Techniker bringst du das Teil denn, der dann sagt "keine Ahnung was das sein könnte". Wenn man etwas zum Techniker bringt, dann behebt er den Schaden, vor allem wenn es ein so akuter und reproduzierbarer Schaden ist. Sonst ist das kein Techniker....


----------



## Kindgenius (23. September 2010)

Hab mal geputzt alles, bringt nichts. Runtertakten kann ich schelcht, weil sich der PC wie gesagt nach 3 Min oder so aufhängt. In der Zeit lädt der mal Firewall Antivir und blabla und das wars dann.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. September 2010)

Ich hoffe mal du hast noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit eine CD zu brennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach Memtest suchen, CD Brennen mit der Memtest bootet und durchlaufen lassen.
Die Fehler KÖNNTEN auch vom Speicher kommen.
Wenn du 2 Module hast, einfach mal mit nur einem Modul arbeiten und dann wechseln und danach Memtest laufen lassen.

Ansonsten wie schon beschrieben kann es auch die Graka sein.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. September 2010)

Scheint am Graka zu liegen, habe jetzt mal spasseshalber rausgenommen und mit onboard-graka gestartet - läuft top.

Na dann hat sich die Scheiße endlich geklärt...Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

